
India's Skills Famine - bootload
http://www.newyorker.com/talk/2007/04/16/070416ta_talk_surowiecki
======
sbraford
Has anyone here worked with an offshore dev team as part of a startup or
software project? I'd love to hear some first-hand accounts.

~~~
kevinrose
Twice. Once with an Indian development team through Getafreelancer and then
another project with an individual from Romania. The Indian team did real good
job and still provide quality support. The Romanian guy took my money and
left. Doesn't reply to my mails anymore.

A friend of mine hired an Indian firm for one of his projects, but he got
ripped off.

If you get a good offshore team, its definitely an asset. I am lucky i have
one.

Advice[not suggestion]: as far as possible get someone from local area.
Outsource to offshore teams only if skills required are not locally
available.Taking chances would result in real good waste of time.

